

Baby Neo Is Bitcoin's First 'Undocumented Human' - elmar
http://cointelegraph.com/news/113688/baby-neo-is-bitcoins-first-undocumented-human

======
breakingcups
The first undocumented human is a lot easier to find on the web than I am.

~~~
elmar
well he is undocumented not anonymous :)

